# Broadway Lites with Expression Maps



## VSTHero (Dec 13, 2022)

Hi, I was running into a challenge with setting up Expression maps for this library because it uses a shift key system where you have to hold a key switch and then tap a second one to trigger certain articulations. Placing both as a key switch in expression maps doesn't seem to work, probably because it requires one to be held and the other just tapped for a sec. I was wondering if anyone had found a solution?


----------



## VSTHero (Dec 13, 2022)

Actually figured it out! Missed the 2.0 documentation on notation mode that reassigns the keyswitches so they don't use the shift function.


----------



## EanS (Dec 13, 2022)

Just do exactly as listed in the manual for each instrument and there's no complex thang to do compared to playing live. I stalled a lot on that too. Forget about Notation Mode, I mean, you can but I wasted a lot of time to end finding that Expression Maps (Sound Variations on S1) work like a charm. I have done them in Studio One so here's a snapshot for the Tenor Sax.





It's all On/Off in sequence:






Compare the articulations list for this one in particular in the manual and done. The Sustain pedal works as a "always blowing" and the Mod wheel works as a crescendo more than dynamics (all according to the manual).


----------



## VSTHero (Dec 13, 2022)

Thank you! It's helpful to see it all mapped out. I think I tried to do activation sequences while on notation mode by mistake, so they might work with Expression Maps after all, I wasn't sure it could effectively do sequences. If not I'll make a table for the notation mode and translate the key numbers to actual notes/keyswitches (no idea why they documented it that way, maybe a legacy thing). But as always, when in doubt, it's usually user error or skipping parts of the manual


----------



## EanS (Dec 13, 2022)

VSTHero said:


> Thank you! It's helpful to see it all mapped out. I think I tried to do activation sequences while on notation mode by mistake, so they might work with Expression Maps after all, I wasn't sure it could effectively do sequences. If not I'll make a table for the notation mode and translate the key numbers to actual notes/keyswitches (no idea why they documented it that way, maybe a legacy thing). But as always, when in doubt, it's usually user error or skipping parts to the manual


Yeah, been there, done that exactly the same way, lol. This particular library has lots of detractors due to the manual and their way of presenting it. A good tip is also using the Unison Section (RTO/Unison tab) activate and assign a position number when it's more than 1 instrument and see how it makes a difference having 3 instruments mapped in unison instead of 3 single instruments. It maps even if you have one instrument on each track. 

Here's a no voice bit tedious example, you can see the articulations at the bottom and how I add instruments and then activate unison. Compare both and see if you see a difference in performance


----------



## VSTHero (Dec 13, 2022)

That was illuminating, huge help with that demo, thanks again! - I'm pretty impressed with how good the library sounds- it may be a little less elegant in design compared to more recent ones, but getting all the articulations, changes in timbre across velocity layers, some strong legato transitions; I think at the sale price it's a pretty awesome library. I know some folks had spoken of balancing the dynamics shifts a bit using compression (and there are definitely some recording flaws on specific notes) but nothing show stopping - I haven't really explored yet if that's needed using the dynamic options built into Dorico.


----------



## EanS (Dec 13, 2022)

VSTHero said:


> That was illuminating, huge help with that demo, thanks again! - I'm pretty impressed with how good the library sounds- it may be a little less elegant in design compared to more recent ones, but getting all the articulations, changes in timbre across velocity layers, some strong legato transitions; I think at the sale price it's a pretty awesome library. I know some folks had spoken of balancing the dynamics shifts a bit using compression - I haven't really explored yet if that's needed using the dynamic options built into Dorico.


Also always add a room, that makes a huge difference between people saying it sounds horrible. That and orchestration (which I manage little of it), sometimes it's better using a tenor in the high octave than an Alto in its range, etc... Here's a tighter one, I just 'assembled" The JB's, meaning James Brown's brass section (one trumpet, one trombone, and one sax). 

View attachment cold sweat.mp4


It's either this one or the Atomic Big Band in my book (Vhorns too but are mellower), but for the Atomic I don't have the budget for. This one on sale is perfect for me, thanks to Sound Variations /Expression maps, otherwise I would render it useless or very painful to work with.

Hope you have fun and yes, some keyswitches in red do nothing in the Lite Version.


----------



## daychase (Dec 16, 2022)

This is a bit of a tangential question, but is there a way to easily convert Studio One Sound Variations to Cubase or Dorico (_especially_ Dorico) Expression Maps? I'm trying to decide on whether I'll wait to make expression maps for Broadway Lites manually once the free 2.2 update comes out, or if there's any way I can automate the process based on the Sound Variations I've already set up for 2.0.


----------



## VSTHero (Dec 16, 2022)

Seems unlikely since they are different developers, probably different file formats and ways of communicating the data. Good to know there's a 2.2 on the way! Kind of thought Fable Sounds weren't active anymore.


----------

